# What's an average yeild on one plant



## tallslim (Mar 20, 2005)

From your personal experience how much did you yeild from a single plant, starting with worst yeild to best. assuming you grew in soil and with no defects.


----------



## cincy boy (Mar 20, 2005)

depends on how much light you give them


----------



## Weeddog (Mar 21, 2005)

i got 11grams off one a while back...


----------



## tallslim (Mar 22, 2005)

cincy,  they have a 400 hps hortilux on them


----------



## cincy boy (Mar 22, 2005)

how meny plants you got under it


----------



## Weeddog (Mar 22, 2005)

the most i ever got in soil indoors was 2oz pr plant.  thats why i went dwc.


----------



## tallslim (Mar 23, 2005)

Cincy, I've got seven plants total.  Two are Super Girls and the other five are an unknown speices that are a low grade kind or even a good British Columbian strain. Right now they've been flowering for three days.  They stand about a foot and three fourths feet tall.  Within this first week I'm going to try to sex the five unknown and hopefully have success. all the plants have a good amount of internodes except for two.


----------



## tallslim (Mar 23, 2005)

Hey Weeddog,  have you had success with your Deep Water Culture.  A friend of mine has been doing that for almost six months. His plants have beefy stalks but he was in a rush to try and harvest his first crop and came up short handed.


----------



## Weeddog (Mar 23, 2005)

i have real good success with dwc.  my first dwc plant harvested over 1/2 lb.  the growth rate blows dirt away.  its not even fair to compare.


----------



## Diseased Strain (Mar 26, 2005)

I dont know. I only got one harvest under my belt and I didnt weigh per plant. But If I did my math right I avraged 47.2 grams per plant when I put it in jars for curing. So maybe a bit less then that after curing ?


----------



## notthecops (Mar 27, 2005)

On avereage, for a full grown plant (4 weeks veg, 9 weeks flower), I get at least 3/4 lb, or more. 
But I've been doing them alot smaller these days.  Actually, I'm not doing any right now! lmao


----------



## Goldie (Mar 28, 2005)

Diseased Strain said:
			
		

> I dont know. I only got one harvest under my belt and I didnt weigh per plant. But If I did my math right I avraged 47.2 grams per plant when I put it in jars for curing. So maybe a bit less then that after curing ?



Cured weight is 1/4 to 1/3 of harvest weight, on average. What were you growing, lowryder? They mostly have a small yield - mine did, anyway..


----------



## cincy boy (Mar 28, 2005)

yeah I'v heard bad things abot that stain


----------



## Diseased Strain (Mar 28, 2005)

Goldie said:
			
		

> Cured weight is 1/4 to 1/3 of harvest weight, on average. What were you growing, lowryder? They mostly have a small yield - mine did, anyway..




No Idea. First grow with bag seed. Tryed to SOG in a little space. But it just didnt come out to good. I cant remember what it was wet. But after 4 days of hangin it was 283.3 grams. I put it in jars. Jet it set for a few weeks and started smokin it. Dunno what the post-cure weight was. Good tip for next time. Thanks.


----------



## Goldie (Mar 29, 2005)

Yeah, the lowryders are still getting mixed reviews. The yield is not huge - but then neither is the plant. Thats what I like about them, they are so easy to work with. And the smoke reports are anywhere from 4 to 9, so as for growing them, I guess it depends on how stoned you want to get. I use mine for medical purposes.


----------

